# Hybrids, lofts and yardage gaps



## sphaber (Aug 21, 2011)

I have taken up golf again after a long gap and have spent the year trying to get the right set of clubs for me.  I had woods and irons custom fitted and currently use the following:
Driver - Titleist D2 10.5 degree
3wood - Titleist 910 F 15 degree
Hybrid - Titleist 910 H 21 degree
4 - PW - Mizuno MP 63
52 degree MP11
56 degree MP11
60 degree MP11

Now, I am fairly happy with my yardage spread at the lower end (wedges), but as you can probably see I have a bit of a gap between my 3wood and Hybrid.  Mizuno lofts are weak so the 21 degree hybrid matches my 3 iron, even though it's typically a 4 iron equivalent. I would like to replace my 4 iron with another hybrid. I do feel like i have a big gap and I am considering the following options, but would like some advice.  
Option 1 - Buy a 24 degree hybrid, which matches my 4 iron, and adjust the 21 degree loft to 20.25, and the 24 to 23.25, with my 5iron at 27.
Option 2 - Buy a 19 degree hybrid, and change my 21 degree up to 22.5, still with 5iron at 27.
These two options would be fine but they probably depend on option three, which is the one I'm probably most unsure about.
Option 3 - strengthen the lofts on my irons to close the gaps at the top end, buying a 19 degree hybrid, putting my 5iron up to 25 or 26 degrees, then adjusting other irons to follow suit.  This is something I'm not sure about, as I'm not sure about what will happen if I strengthen the lofts off my irons.

Anybody got any advice on this? There are probably plenty other options I haven't thought of!


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

I think you will find that of a hybrid and iron with the same loft, the hybrid will hit it slightly further.

So personally I would opt for option 1 but leave the 24 degree at 24.

Ultimately though until you hit the clubs youre not going to know the exact yardages (albeit with the 910s you do have the option to adjust up and down a little).

Id almost be tempted to have a 19 and a 24 rather than the above option, but if in your shoes Id buy a 24 and see if you can get the gaps as you want them, and if not then consider changing out the 21 for maybe a 19.

One thing I would add, is have you looked at a 24 degree hybrid? I had one until recently (the 909) but found it looked too strange having a hybrid with so much loft, may be ok to you but definitely worth a look/hit before buying


----------



## Philm (Aug 22, 2011)

I see the options, that you have given, but if you donâ€™t mind id like to suggest another.

(if you do mind, please donâ€™t read on.)

wind the 910 3 wood right down to 14 degrees (supposing you use it as a safe option on short par 4s.)

buy a 17* hybrid 910 to match. (it will be long enough for almost any fairway shot)

and then get yourself a mp63 3 iron to pull the irons out to meet.

and lose a wedge.


Phil


----------

